# Waw/h



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Just curious..

How quickly did most of your WAW/H find another partner? ( not talking about ones that were having affairs before leaving)

Do many want to get to know themselves before looking for a new partner?


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

we've been separated for 3 months and neither of us have dated, but this was something we agreed to until we decided it was 100% over.


----------

